# Portland. Need help.



## Salty dog (Mar 5, 2015)

One of my guys is traveling to Portland for a little vacation next week. He would really like to absorb some Portland culinary skill. He's a good guy despite being a hipster and foodie.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## pleue (Mar 5, 2015)

Pm me with more details and I'd be happy to write up a list


----------



## mametaro (Mar 6, 2015)

Whichever place Patrick recommend I'm sure is going to be great! I had one of the best dinning experienced in a long time at nodoguro for my 40th. Hope your guy has a great time in ptown.


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 6, 2015)

He's going to the wrong Portland if he wants to learn about food...


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 6, 2015)

PPown? I though he was going to Oregon not Massachusetts? If thats his thing, he's sure find plenty of other guys to have fun with in PTown, MA. LOL


----------



## labor of love (Mar 6, 2015)

brainsausage said:


> He's going to the wrong Portland if he wants to learn about food...



OUCH!


----------



## drawman623 (Mar 7, 2015)

Arnon Kartmazov operates his forge in Portland, (Bridgetown Forge).
Your collegue might have the opportunity to return with his own gyuto, made by his own hand after instruction from Arnon.


----------



## nwdel (Mar 7, 2015)

If he'd like a tour of a farm south of Portland PM me. We've sold a lot of pork to several Portland restaurants.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 7, 2015)

Salty dog said:


> One of my guys is traveling to Portland for a little vacation next week. He would really like to absorb some Portland culinary skill. He's a good guy despite being a hipster and foodie.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.



Tabla, Nostrana, Veritable Quandary, Beast, Saburo's (sushi), Pix Patisserie or Papa Haydn for dessert.

Edit: forgot Pok Pok!


----------



## daveb (Mar 7, 2015)

If I found myself in Portland, I would point the car south to Eugene for at least one visit to Knife and Sushi World.


----------



## Fritzkrieg (Mar 7, 2015)

Also, we have Murray C.'s workshop out in Hillsboro, which would be worth visiting


----------



## JohnnyChance (Mar 7, 2015)

Ava Gene's


----------



## brainsausage (Mar 7, 2015)

labor of love said:


> OUCH!



I hope everybody realizes I was just poking fun with that comment. Never been to the other Portland, but I have friends there who speak very highly of the restaurant scene.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 7, 2015)

Does he want to do a stage? I've got a friend running a hipster friendly place out their and could get in touch. He is posting on Facebook that he needs cooks so I am sure your guy would be welcomed.

Shoot me a PM if he's interested.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 7, 2015)

Yes. Days free and nights depending.


----------



## Chuckles (Mar 8, 2015)

Salty, I sent some details via Facebook.


----------



## ecchef (Mar 9, 2015)

Mucho Bocho said:


> PPown? I though he was going to Oregon not Massachusetts? If thats his thing, he's sure find plenty of other guys to have fun with in PTown, MA. LOL



There's a Portland in Mass? Maine perhaps?


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 9, 2015)

OP reference was to PTown, As in Province Town, Massachusets


----------



## lokbot (Mar 23, 2015)

what kind of food do they want to get into? If they like sour ales I'd recommend Cascade Brewing, Pok Pok is a must if they like authentic thai food, but the wait is a killer so get on a waiting list and snack and drink at whiskey soda lounge across the street. Tasty and Son's or Toro bravo are always nice and have a great brunch. If they want to go to very aesthetically pleasing hipster bars with lots of attractive people I suggest church, sweet here after, the bye and bye. Definitely have him look at what's hot on eater pdx and you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Salty dog (Mar 23, 2015)

He's been and is back tomorrow. Don't know what/if anything he did.


----------

